# vitro parasites



## Matix

Hola
En la industria veterinaria farmacéutica ¿qué significa vitro parasites?


----------



## cabazorro

Parece ser que se habla de cultivos de parásitos “in Vitro” pero se requiere mas contexto.


----------



## Matix

Hola,
Este es el contexto, ¿será que se refiere a animales micoroscópicos?
 
 
*Applications:***
Mainly used for killing mites, scabies mites, the itch mites, bee mite, and also
used for killing ticks, lice and others vitro parasites.

Saludos,


----------



## cabazorro

No del todo, por lo que se solamente el acaro es muy pequeño para verse a simple vista, pero también hablan de piojos, y garrapatas


----------



## Matix

Hola,
Es cierto, realmente me está costando mucho trabajo, como comenté anteriormente es una información hecha en China y el inglés está complicadísmo.  No se de donde lo sacarían.
Saludos,


----------



## cabazorro

Si también tengo problemas con esto, por cierto la garrapata es un ácaro también, es el de mayor tamaño, sigo buscando información
Saludos.


----------



## lpfr

Hay pocas entradas de "in vitro parasites" en Google. Por lo que he leído, se trata simplemente de parásitos que se encuentran "in vitro" que pueden no ser los mismos que los que se encuentran "in vivo". Puedes mirar este artículo.
Creo que se puede traducir literalmente por "parásitos in vitro".


----------



## Matix

Gracias, lo dejo como in vitro
Saludos


----------



## Jupiter

El término *vitro parasites *no tiene sentido, y menos áún si el contexto es ácaros y acaricidas.

Cabría la posibilidad de que hubiera aquí dos errores. El primero tipográfico cuando se quería escribir *microparasites*, y el segundo de léxico porque microparásito se refiere a un parásito microbiano unicelular, como un protozoo o una bacteria. Los ácaros, incluidos los piojos y las garrapatas, no son microparásitos.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Acarina


----------



## Matix

Hola,
Gracias por sus aportaciones.  Realmente es un texto en el que muchas cosas no tienen sentido.  Hecho en China tal vez por alguien que uso un traductor electrónico o yo no se que.  
Saludos,


----------

